# Outdoor enclosures



## AWAaviatrix (Jan 23, 2008)

A few years ago I impulsivly purchased a 6" Sulcata. That night Tortue's home was a kiddie pool and hastily constructed outdoor home. A month later he had a 16x24 enclosure. A year and 4 more Sulcata later they now have multiple enclosures to roam and a tort "condo" to live in. I've since added 3 Leopard's and 3 Indian Star's to the gang!

The best advice I can give to a new Sulcata/tort owner is to plan to expand. You'll either not be able to have just one or your lil guy will soon be big and wanting more space. The more area they have to wander the happier they seem to be.

The 1st outdoor "shack."






Movin' on up!





The "Tort Condo" and weed/grass grazing area.





Tort "mud room" entrance to shed and hybiscus trees.





Grazing area planted with Grazing Tortoise seed mix from CarolinaPetSupply.com plus additional bermuda and rye grass seed and dandelion seeds.





North rock/tree run.





Dirt area. Eventally want to add large flat climbing rocks.





West rock/tree run.





Southwest end Indian Star enclosure.





South grass grazing area.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 23, 2008)

Great thread, you definitely made some excellent changes for your torts!


----------



## Josh (Jan 23, 2008)

those are some awesome setups! when i buy a home i totally want a setup like that 'condo' for my DTs. where do you find those wooden posts? how far down do the walls go?


----------



## cvalda (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy leotards, Batman! That is one AWESOME yard you've got going on there! I'm jealous! Can I have a condo there, too, please! I promise I won't take up too much space!


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Jan 23, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Great thread, you definitely made some excellent changes for your torts!



Thanks Anja! We moved and hauled a lot of rock and timbers. My husband cursed me to no end but I guess he loves me as he slaved so my gang would have a nice home (ok so I whined until it was done!) We also had a blank backyard to work with so that helped. I admit I love working in the tort yard and hanging with my torts. It's my therapy from my job.

Misty

PS 
Thanks for referring this site!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 23, 2008)

How far in the ground did you go? I am preparing for my outdoor enclosures and I want to make sure I go deep enough.


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow!! those are great!!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 23, 2008)

AWAaviatrix said:


> JustAnja said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread, you definitely made some excellent changes for your torts!
> ...




Your most welcome Misty, took me a minute to realize who you were. lol This is about the only tort forum I really post on anywhere at all, except for my own tort forums at the wireptiles.com site.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Jan 24, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> How far in the ground did you go? I am preparing for my outdoor enclosures and I want to make sure I go deep enough.



Hi Dee & everyone else!

Only the West tree/rock ties and dirt area ties are sort of buried as the yard sloped down next to our septic system in those areas. In the hottest part of summer my largest Sulcata will dig a small hole under the Star enclosure to sit under. Since he doesn't go deep and it is in the right direction into the yard I let him do it. I then fill it back up each fall and he leaves it alone. 

This spring/summer I do plan on pounding rebarb along the wood fence that is along the grass area. That is the only area that I have had concerns about because there is no 2nd barrier but have had no issues with them digging under it and it's been 2 years. Better to be safe though.

Some people would not consider using railroad ties because of the creosote that was used to produce them. Frankly my torts don't use them as chew toys so I have never been concerned about it. My ties were also old, and most were recycled from an old driveway area in the front yard. They are extremely heavy and a PITA to move but they actually look nice in the yard which was important to me. I have not seen any visible leakage. In a nut shell they work for me and I have healthy torts.

On a side note when I only had the one smaller rectangular enclosure the 5 Sulcata's paced a lot walking back and forth along the wall. As soon as they had the rock runs to move along it stopped. It was like they now had somewhere to go with turns and things to move around. Every morning they all travel to the farthest grass area to graze and then each will find their happy spot somewhere in the yard, rest awhile, walk and graze more. To me they seem much happier and they get plenty of exercise with all the walking they do.

Misty


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

I never thought of using rebarb. That would certainly be alot easier to get into the ground than having to dig a trench and bury wire. I am going to have to do some thinking on that. I will be building an enclosure for 3 possibly 4 this spring so I am really trying to iron out the thought process now. Thanks for sharing your ideas!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Misty, What a lovely, Lovely place you have created for your torts that looks great and blends well as a yard. I now have something to aspire too. right now I have cinderblock and haven't done much but put in some seed. I guess mine is still a work in progress. I also rent so I try and keep everything sort of portable-at least to some extent. thanks for the pics I really enjoyed them. Oh, and Welcome.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 25, 2008)

fantastic setups, Misty.
(and welcome to TFO)


----------

